# which purdy brush



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

The most standard size and type purdy brush for diy use is a 2 or 2-1/2 glide. A dale is also a good choice it is a little thinner than the glide.
Of course it widely depends on what you are doing. Myself i like to run a flat brush like the XL swans and XL pips.
A quality brush will make your project so much easier. Not to mention that if you clean it well after use it will last for many many future projects as well.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

The BM N/P brushes are made by Wooster, and are on par with Wooster/Purdy/Corona quality

You might want to do a "side step" to to another line-up if you are looking for a brush that is stiffer, softer, or holds and releases more paint
Different paints will lend themselves better to different stiffness and thickness, as will your technique

Such as:
IMO The Dale is way too thin for production work, however someone intimidated by the beefier Glide may fine the compromise to their liking
Also, I do use a Dale for more delicate work, such as those 16-pane French Doors

I prefer a firmer brush, and the thicker paints I often use tend to work well with them
I do enjoy the Coronas for this reason (firmness), but they are hard to find around here

Switching to the Wooster Ultra Firm seems to be fine with most thicker paints, but is too firm for things like BMs Regal Semi-Gloss on trim, it basically acts like a paint spatula wiping the trim nearly clean
So for those I back off to the Firm

There are so many brushes because everyone has to find there own little niche, different projects have different needs, and one brush is not right for everybody


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

work, such as those 16-pane French Doors

Spawn of the devil:laughing:


----------



## Deidra (Dec 2, 2008)

*Whats your favorite paint brush?*

Can not answering the paint brush question - sorry. It is just a personal taste question to me like what is better - Wal-Mart or K-mart. 
Both have good service and good servcie and quality.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

I obviously haven't tried enough different paint brushes. I paint at work, in spurts, offices and hallways. I keep going back to an Ace 2" oil paint brush and I'm using water base paint. I start off a new brush by trimming it up with scirrors (?) until it feels comfortable. To me its a matter of what's comfortable to use. I've used the purdy 2 1/2 trim brush, nice brush but the long handle gets in my way. I may never get a job as a painter but the boss is happy with my work.


----------

